# tap interface failes to aquire ip

## DaggyStyle

hello,

I have a bridge setup on my computer which I'm trying to configure to get ip tap based, here is my config:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

bridge_br0="eth0 tap0 tap1 tap2"

brctl_br0="setfd 0 sethello 10 stp off"

config_br0="dhcp"

rc_net_br0_need="net.tap0 net.tap1"

# net.tap2"

config_tap0="null"

tuntap_tap0="tap"

tunctl_tap0="-g virt_users"

carrier_timeout_tap0="0"

mac_tap0="0A:F8:1E:71:23:90"

config_tap1="null"

tuntap_tap1="tap"

carrier_timeout_tap1="0"

mac_tap1="0A:F8:1E:71:23:91"

config_tap2="dhcp"

tuntap_tap2="tap"                                                                                                                 

tunctl_tap2="-u htpc"                                                                                                             

carrier_timeout_tap2="0"                                                                                                          

mac_tap2="0A:F8:1E:71:23:92"                                                                                                      

                                                                                                                                  

config_eth0="null"
```

when I try to start the device I get this:

```
dagg@NCC-5001-D ~ $ service start net.tap2

Password: 

Starting init script

 * Caching service dependencies ...

Service `libvirtd' needs non existent service `firewalld'                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface tap2

 *   Creating Tun/Tap interface tap2 ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Changing MAC address of tap2 ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *     changed to 0a:f8:1e:71:23:92

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[9255]: version 5.6.4 starting

dhcpcd[9255]: all: configured as a router, not a host

dhcpcd[9255]: tap2: broadcasting for a lease

dhcpcd[9255]: tap2: carrier lost

dhcpcd[9255]: timed out

dhcpcd[9255]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[9255]: timed out                                                                                                     [ !! ]
```

any ideas what is the issue and how to solve this?

----------

## py-ro

Remove Anything regarding tap from your config and let your VM Software Handle these, just create the Bridge by yourself.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Remove Anything regarding tap from your config and let your VM Software Handle these, just create the Bridge by yourself.

 

I need per tap ip allocation, if I remove the config, I won't achieve that.

----------

## py-ro

dhcp can't work on your tap Interface, because it will broadcast on tap not on the bridge.

It would be helpful, if you describe exactly what you want to archive.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> dhcp can't work on your tap Interface, because it will broadcast on tap not on the bridge.
> 
> It would be helpful, if you describe exactly what you want to archive.

 

I have a three seat multiseat setup, I want to assign a tap to each seat.

the issue is that my router allocates ip per mac, I want each tap to have its own static ip.

----------

## py-ro

Did never use mutliseat setups.

But i think the bridge is the wrong solution, with way too much overhead.

You can setup new interfaces with "ip link", they will just behave like normal interfaces. 

Beside this, you will need policy based routing, if u want to archive that every seat should use his own IP as outgoing IP.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Did never use mutliseat setups.
> 
> But i think the bridge is the wrong solution, with way too much overhead.
> 
> You can setup new interfaces with "ip link", they will just behave like normal interfaces. 
> ...

 

can you point me to a tutorial on how to setup ip links?

----------

